# Diagrama tv SONY KV-1430R



## robsanchez1981 (Abr 3, 2009)

Hola compañeros necesito el diagrama del tv  SONY KV-1430R. Lo que pasa es que no encuentro el voltaje que alimenta el vertical y quiero hacerle seguimiento para ver que pasa. Agradezco la ayuda que me puedan prestar.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Abr 9, 2009)

rob,revisa  http://www.electronica-pt.com http://www.epanorama.net/ http://fileshare.eshop.bg


----------



## The Mak (Nov 26, 2018)

Hola Amigos Soy Nuevo en el foro
tengo un tv sony de los antiguos y se apaga derepente en algunos momentos se lo mueve y enciende
alguien tiene alguna solucion]?
GRACIAS


----------



## felipe (Nov 26, 2018)

Puede quitar el flyback y el transistor de salida horizontal, esto te dara mas espacio para "lavarlo"  usa dos partes de thinner y una de alcohol.
 Despues lo secas bien con una secadora del cabello y repasas todas las soldaduras.
Asi como estasin el flyback   colocas del b+ a tierra un foco de 75w y checas el voltaje , colocas tu frecuencimetro en la base del salida horzintal  y checas la frecuencia 15750 ciclos. saludos


----------

